
Experiment finds that gravity still works down to 50 micrometers - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/gravitys-inverse-square-law-tested-at-scale-of-a-human-hair-and-passes/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"The force due to gravity reduces with the square of the distance. If you
double the distance, the force is not halved but reduced to a quarter of its
original value. This law, called an inverse square law, is based purely on
geometry: we live in three spatial dimensions, and therefore the inverse
square law holds."

